# Trailer WANTED please



## Mikey1983 (2 October 2017)

Hi there,

I'm after an old style trailer for my daughters first horse. 

The condition is not a major problem as I feel she would like to put her own creations on the trailer and we can do some stuff together as I bonding exercise also.

Please do let me know if you know of anything please

Thank you


----------



## QuantockHills (16 October 2017)

Have you tried Ralph Bailey at Woolavington Near Bridgwater.... he has a huge selection......


----------



## asmp (16 October 2017)

Have you looked on nfed.co.uk?


----------



## ROG (16 October 2017)

If daughter is driving does she have a B+E licence ?


----------

